# slotcar show



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

hello guys its allmost that time to head to richfield ohio slotcar show is on sunday april 17 2011 hope to see all u guys there i wil be there i got a table me and mittens 29 will be there so will patspig bob beers ,tom ,motorcity toys slot car johnny and others hope to see u all there zoom we go


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

honda27 said:


> hello guys its allmost that time to head to richfield ohio slotcar show is on sunday april 17 2011 hope to see all u guys there i wil be there i got a table me and mittens 29 will be there so will patspig bob beers ,tom ,motorcity toys slot car johnny and others hope to see u all there zoom we go


sry partspig to ty


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

patspig?? Ummm is that a cuddly piggy?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I sent Brad an email asking about tables. Have not heard back yet.

I will have SOMETHING to identify me as a HT member, will you?

Marty


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

yes me to maryt ill have my ht name on my tag ty


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

honda27 said:


> yes me to maryt ill have my ht name on my tag ty


yes me to marty sry


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

will be there.....I have a dollar to spend....hope I can find something


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes Marty, I am going to make myself a Hobby Talk name badge. I hope Hank won't sue me!!!  I sent my money in to Brad, a while ago. I have not gotten my letter of conformation back yet. Even if I do not get any tables, I will be there.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

well guys show is only 1 week away in richfield ohio hope to see u all there zoom we go


----------

